# dead soldiers in a gold mine



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Well it always sad to see good corn fields go under. Farmers do what they do and us hunters beg for a field to say around as long as it can. Had a few shoots in the corn field before it went under. i think the total was 85 ducks or so in less than a week. Loads of fun with mallards in your face like crazy. most hunts lasted 40 minutes or less as birds flew right before closing time. a couple hunts lasted just a few minutes to take a limit. anyhow thought id share a few pics of all the dead soldiers!

only time i use spinners anymore. duck magnets for corn fields



























Birds still wanted in while we were moving about after close.









This hunt was intense! Birds crashing in like crazy!! Had a limit down in no time flat and then just sat there watching the show. Love mother nature!
3 mojos and a dozen shells is all it took. probably could have done it with one mojo alone.


















Heres some video. let me know if you can see this or not.
20151025_181127

finished off last night with a fun shoot as well.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Never hunted a field looks unreal. Thanks for sharing man!.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My goodness that was some incredible pictures. I haven't seen ducks do that in a lot longer than I am going to admit to. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Cool pics and that video is awesome! Congrats on the great hunts!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

awesome


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

I want in on that.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Awesome!! Man that's a lot of ducks!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Dude...... Sweet.....


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing cooler than shooting birds over dry ground!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone want to explain the purpose of cutting corn like this?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Anyone want to explain the purpose of cutting corn like this?


Cutting corn like what? Not sure what your asking...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

king eider said:


> Cutting corn like what? Not sure what your asking...


If you look in the pictures, there's A TON of corn laying around on the ground still. I hunted probably the same field as these guys this year and I couldn't understand why there was so much still laying around after it was cut. Trust me I'm not complaining, I just don't get it.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> If you look in the pictures, there's A TON of corn laying around on the ground still. I hunted probably the same field as these guys this year and I couldn't understand why there was so much still laying around after it was cut. Trust me I'm not complaining, I just don't get it.


As grand as our technology is in this world, combine tech is yet to get to the point where it can harvest every kernel. add the fact that farmers work the fields differently with their equipment. well you get what we get. some farmers put the header high and chop like mad. others run it right on the ground and go a little slower. one thing is for sure, a cut field doenst get any better when birds are in the area...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

All the farmers around my home cut slow and low to the ground. You have a little stub of stock and dirt left over. That's why I asked. I didn't know if they had a plan for the leftover corn or what.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> All the farmers around my home cut slow and low to the ground. You have a little stub of stock and dirt left over. That's why I asked. I didn't know if they had a plan for the leftover corn or what.


well you got to also look at what kind of corn they are cutting. Silage corn is chopped and fed to cows. Its chopped just above the ground and everything is moved off the field. Grain corn is what these fields are that i have hunted. Some farmers will rake the cut grain corn and bail it to feed to cows. others will burn it (sadly i watched 2 fields i have permission to go up in smoke here last week). Some will rip the field, then disk. that is whats happening to most my fields i have access to. hunt it while you can and while birds are in the area. fun stuff!!!


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, that is Awesome. I am way jealous. I have hunted a few fields, but never that good of luck. Great job.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Congrats on knocking the day lights out of them. It is SO AWESOME when they just start to tornado around and blacken the sky in the last minutes of the day, then one drops, then a couple more, then BAM!! They all drop. My son got his first ever mallards out of a Corrine field we have had permission over the years to hunt. He was 9 and dropped two mallard drakes with one shot they were so thick. Congrats on some hunts that not many probably grasp or have ever been lucky enough to experience. ;-)


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

I used to hunt a field like this, and the Farmer cut 1 field a year like this out of like 10. He would let the cows graze this before it snowed and would could keep the man hours down feeding silage to them every day. Gave him like a month off feeding them?


----------

